# Help! Samsung sch-u540 cell phone tech questions.



## sleeves138 (Apr 23, 2009)

I recently got a Samsung sch-u540 phone and have been trying to take advantage of its many features.
My first question has to do with ringtones. Instead of paying the $3-$5 each for them (and to get some of songs I can't find) I thought it would be a good idea to make my own. I've tried a few of the free ringtone programs available online without success thus far. I've been able to create new ringtones, but when I try to send them to my phone via text message or look up the URL that is provided to download it, all that happens is I hear the tune but it doesn't end up in my ringtones folder.
I also tried saving it to the computer and loading it on the microSD card that goes into the phone (I don't have the USB cable), but I can't access the file from the sounds/ringtones menu on the phone. If anyone knows how to make this plan work, I'd really appreciate it!
Question #2 is about the video format. I've tried loading a few videos from the computer (using the microSD again) but keep getting the message 'cannot play video'. I've tried .WMV, .MPG, .AVI, and even downloaded a .3GP converter. None of these would play. Does anyone know what file format the videos need to be so that the phone will play them?
I also downloaded the detailed phone manual from the Samsung website. It did not contain the info that I needed.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## frank239 (Apr 21, 2009)

i think you have to first convert in 3gp or mp3 formate which support the mobile...

without this you can't access this..


----------



## jhoule7341 (Jun 7, 2009)

I haven't figured out the ringtones yet but the video is in .3g2 format.

I used QuickMediaConvert from cocoonsoftware.com (freeware).

For the output: select .3g2 ....176x144 then click convert.

Then you'll have to right-click/send (for bluetooth I think) or copy it to a microSD mem card to the my_flix folder.

If you used the phone to format the card it will have all the folders already.

hope it helps

jh


----------



## Mud of 09 (Jul 19, 2009)

in a semi related topic, i swam with my phone, same model, and then in water i noticed and fixed it up using silica gel and airtight containers. But when i take it out 2 days later, it only shows bright light. i think ipushed it to the edge and 'killed' it but does anyone have any info of fixing it? i dont wanna spend moremoney on a new phone eh.


----------

